# Driver de motor de paso



## CAZADOR (Jul 6, 2006)

hola a todos amigos necesito una ayuda 
tenfo motores de paso de 1.8 grados de presicion con 6 terminales de salida mi problema es encontrar un driver para cada bobina ya q mi motor a 5VDC me consume una corriente de 4.5 amp y es mucha corriente para mi motor ahora si aumento la tension temdria menos corriente pero el problema es mi fuente q  no compensa eso segun la placa me dise q es de 5 VDC pero no enccuentro un driver para estos pensaba haserme un driver por medio de TIP pero el problema es q la secuensa de velocidad no la puedo probar ya  q el TIP me consume muy poca corriente ahora necesito saber si ay otro tipo de dispositivo q me permita controlar 5amp y q me sea rapido ya q lo voy a usar para la fabricacion de un brazo robot   de 6 grados de movimientos 

MENSAJE PARA MIS NUEVOS AMIGOS   

suerte en lo q agas solo aslo no pienses q te salga bien a la final trabaja tranquilo


----------



## microbitoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Tal vez puedas utilizar el L297 y L298, con solo conectar un reloj en la entrada clock, eso es para motores bipolares y debes utilizar un buen disipador de calor para el L298 porque se calienta mucho, si tu motor es unipolar usa solamente el L297 y las salidas las conectas a transistores (te recomiendo mosfets), solo que no estoy seguro de cuanta corriente soporten, ojalá te sirva. 

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1734.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 11, 2006)

gracias amigo se agradece la ayuda ahora voy a ver el l293 pero mh....... dejame verlo creo q ya lo vi y no me sirvio con la corriente de mi motor pero voy a recordar a penas lo vea te aviso gracias


----------



## microbitoz (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok! 

Si tu motor es bipolar (no dudo que lo sea porque dices que tiene seis terminales, tal vez me equivoco), te recomiendo el mosfet IRFZ44N, no se calienta mucho (de hecho los que estoy usando no se calientan para nada con una fuente de 3A) y de driver el L297, y no tendrás problema con la corriente. 

Aunque... tal vez tengas problemas en la conexion o en las bobinas porque se me hace mucha corriente la que te demanda el motor, (lo que me pasaba a mi con mi tesis, por culpa de dos cables), solo es cuestion de volver a medir todo con un multímetro... algo tedioso y en ocasiones aburrido...

Suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2006)

Alguna vez experimente con un motor de pasos de 6 cables... posiblmente sea lo mismo

La interfaz la puedes hacer con mosfets (recomendado) o BJTs, para que se mueva es sencillo, en el caso del motor que use tenia 2 bobinas independientes con un cable central (3 cables por bobina) lo puedes medir con un ohmetro

Lo que hice para encenderlo es primero aplicas energia entre el central de una bobina y el extremo de la misma, para pasar al siguiente paso quitas la corriente y aplicas del central de la otra bobina al extremo, para el siguiente paso regresas a la primera bobina pero ocupas el otro extremo, y para el ultimo paso aplicas entre el central de la 2a bobina y el extremo que no se habia usado.... despues repites el ciclo para que siga girando el motor.... 

Puedes averiguar la secuencia correcta de las bobinas con una bateria despues aplicarlo en un microcontrolador es sencillo.... 

Como se que siempre me enredo yo solo al explicar te dejo un tutorial que esta mas castellanizado... 

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Saludos...


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 12, 2006)

hola amiguitos vaya si que tiene mucha imformacion y los felicito esto del foro  les eneña  muchas cosas

bueno veamos mi motor me consume 5amp en DC pero sin carga el objetivo de estos motores de paso uno es para mover una faja transportadora , el otro son 6 motores de paso para un brazo robot de 6 grados de libertad pero el driver l297 no me va aguantar la corriente por datos y mediciones por eso pensaba en vez de usar el driver l297 los TIP de potencia para q me aguante la corriente 
mi siguiente problema es la fabricacion del brazot tengo todos los calculos de movimientos pero lo q me falta es como haser la estructura mecanica y eso estoy buscando haber si alguien msa me puede ayudar les tengo mas preguntas para q piensen  y nos ayudemos mutuamente para aprender  

mensaje 

si tienes un trabajo y no tienes las herramientas necesarias no lo agas con otras herramientas puedes dañar el equipo o causarte un daño a ti mismo


----------



## MaMu (Jul 14, 2006)

CAZADOR dijo:
			
		

> hola amiguitos vaya si que tiene mucha imformacion y los felicito esto del foro  les eneña  muchas cosas
> 
> bueno veamos mi motor me consume 5amp en DC pero sin carga el objetivo de estos motores de paso uno es para mover una faja transportadora , el otro son 6 motores de paso para un brazo robot de 6 grados de libertad pero el driver l297 no me va aguantar la corriente por datos y mediciones por eso pensaba en vez de usar el driver l297 los TIP de potencia para q me aguante la corriente
> mi siguiente problema es la fabricacion del brazot tengo todos los calculos de movimientos pero lo q me falta es como haser la estructura mecanica y eso estoy buscando haber si alguien msa me puede ayudar les tengo mas preguntas para q piensen  y nos ayudemos mutuamente para aprender
> ...



Para aumentar el consumo usa Buffers, si ya se, me dirás 5 Amperes, en fin, yo he llegado a utilizar hasta 3 Buffers, si 3, uno arriba del otro, bien artesanal y me ha sacado de apuros.

Para la estructura, usa Aluminio o Metacrilato, son faciles de moldear.

Saludos.


----------



## microbitoz (Jul 16, 2006)

Conoces algo de estructuras?, tengo ese problema con mi tesis, controlé los motores con el L297 y L298, pero necesito montarlos en un brazo de 2 gdl, y no tengo idea de la mecánica, es decir, como hacerle para que aumente la fuerza ("torque o par", si no me equivoco) de los motores, para cargar por lo menos unos 500 g. el problema que tengo es que mi brazo tiene que ser un manipulador y la gravedad le afecta mucho además los motores que conseguí son chicos y no quiero utilizar otros porque estos tienen resolucion de 0.9° que es lo que requiero.... si tiene ideas, se los agradezco mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 16, 2006)

microbitoz dijo:
			
		

> Conoces algo de estructuras?, tengo ese problema con mi tesis, controlé los motores con el L297 y L298, pero necesito montarlos en un brazo de 2 gdl, y no tengo idea de la mecánica, es decir, como hacerle para que aumente la fuerza ("torque o par", si no me equivoco) de los motores, para cargar por lo menos unos 500 g. el problema que tengo es que mi brazo tiene que ser un manipulador y la gravedad le afecta mucho además los motores que conseguí son chicos y no quiero utilizar otros porque estos tienen resolucion de 0.9° que es lo que requiero.... si tiene ideas, se los agradezco mucho.
> Saludos!



Hola, pues no hay muchas formas de aumentar la fuerza, puede utilizar engranes, sacrifica velocidad pero gana torque.

O esta la opción de intentar con los distintos tipos de pasos, se le puede dar un paso sencillo, doble...

Pero 500gr?, al menos con los que yo tengo de impresoras no puedo levantar eso, tal vez con un contrapeso como en las plumas.

Saludos


----------



## microbitoz (Jul 16, 2006)

Jajajaja!!! Quería evitarme problemas de cálculo de los engranes... pero creo que tendre que estudiar un pco de mecánica....

Gracias por tu sugerencia, y veré si puedo acoplar los motores con contrapesos para evitar los engranes... Un reto....

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Moguel (Feb 23, 2007)

ok veamos, los motores que tienen 5 y 6 cables son unipolares. Los que tienen 4 cables son bipolares, por lo regular para los bipolares se utilliza L298 y L293.


----------

